# It's official my first accident with Uber...



## LB305 (Nov 12, 2014)

So I decided to drive during the wonderful snow storm on Sunday (I always drive Sundays). What started off as a good night despite the snow ended with a bang. LITERALLY! I decided to take the 20 min drive to pickup a rider at 2.5 surge. I get there all is well but that area was NOT properly plowed and hilly to top it off. Now I drive a sedan not a 4x4 and had a bit of an issue driving these guys to where they had to go. Finally drop them off (a mile away and $20 crappy fare and NO TIP) I end up losing control heading downhill on my way back to my normal turf and hit a snow bank. Luckily I managed to pump the brake enough where I was going 5 MPH tops. However, I still managed to crack my bumper. 

Anyone know where I can get this repaired in NJ? Or a temp fix to keep me driving until I can get enough saved to get it fixed? Other than that no other damage just cracked. I tried duct tape but it doesn't stick well LOL!


----------



## bilyvh (Feb 4, 2015)

I hope you're not even considering going the insurance way, it's cheaper to just fix it for cash. I don't know about NJ but if you go into Queens LIC area yhere are tons of shops that cater to TLC drivers, just negotiate I got rear-ended pretty good and headlight went out, paid $400 to fix and next day was on the road.


----------



## bezi_NY (Feb 28, 2015)

LB305 said:


> So I decided to drive during the wonderful snow storm on Sunday (I always drive Sundays). What started off as a good night despite the snow ended with a bang. LITERALLY! I decided to take the 20 min drive to pickup a rider at 2.5 surge. I get there all is well but that area was NOT properly plowed and hilly to top it off. Now I drive a sedan not a 4x4 and had a bit of an issue driving these guys to where they had to go. Finally drop them off (a mile away and $20 crappy fare and NO TIP) I end up losing control heading downhill on my way back to my normal turf and hit a snow bank. Luckily I managed to pump the brake enough where I was going 5 MPH tops. However, I still managed to crack my bumper.
> 
> Anyone know where I can get this repaired in NJ? Or a temp fix to keep me driving until I can get enough saved to get it fixed? Other than that no other damage just cracked. I tried duct tape but it doesn't stick well LOL!


Duct tape


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

i agree with @bilyvh 
what kind of car is it? what year?
front bumper cover on a toyota camry/corolla/accord will be around 350-450 painted in NJ

JJ


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

I am using a zip tie to keep my front bumper together. That's what I can do with the uberx budget


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

LB305 said:


> So I decided to drive during the wonderful snow storm on Sunday (I always drive Sundays). What started off as a good night despite the snow ended with a bang. LITERALLY! I decided to take the 20 min drive to pickup a rider at 2.5 surge. I get there all is well but that area was NOT properly plowed and hilly to top it off. Now I drive a sedan not a 4x4 and had a bit of an issue driving these guys to where they had to go. Finally drop them off (a mile away and $20 crappy fare and NO TIP) I end up losing control heading downhill on my way back to my normal turf and hit a snow bank. Luckily I managed to pump the brake enough where I was going 5 MPH tops. However, I still managed to crack my bumper.
> 
> Anyone know where I can get this repaired in NJ? Or a temp fix to keep me driving until I can get enough saved to get it fixed? Other than that no other damage just cracked. I tried duct tape but it doesn't stick well LOL!


Lucky you that it happened without pax.


----------



## LB305 (Nov 12, 2014)

bilyvh said:


> I hope you're not even considering going the insurance way, it's cheaper to just fix it for cash. I don't know about NJ but if you go into Queens LIC area yhere are tons of shops that cater to TLC drivers, just negotiate I got rear-ended pretty good and headlight went out, paid $400 to fix and next day was on the road.


Are you nuts? For a bumper cover? A new one on eBay costs $75 I'd just rather not do it myself. Not to mention that I'm new to Jersey so it'd be nice to have a contact anyway in case I incur any other dings and such in the future. I used to live in Queens so I COULD take it out there but I don't want to make the hike LOL


----------



## LB305 (Nov 12, 2014)

bezi_NY said:


> Duct tape


Doesn't work... my BFF suggested Gorilla tape so I'm gonna head over to Walmart tonight before I start my overnight.


----------



## LB305 (Nov 12, 2014)

JJcriggins said:


> i agree with @bilyvh
> what kind of car is it? what year?
> front bumper cover on a toyota camry/corolla/accord will be around 350-450 painted in NJ
> 
> JJ


I drive a 2008 Hyundai Elantra... I can buy the number cover and install it myself ($75-85 on ebay). But with the winter and no driveway I really don't feel like it.


----------



## LB305 (Nov 12, 2014)

MikeB said:


> Lucky you that it happened without pax.


I KNOW! They had just gotten out... not very bright guys because they had the audacity to ask me if my car was 4 wheel drive. I just kept quiet LOL


----------



## LB305 (Nov 12, 2014)

just drive said:


> I am using a zip tie to keep my front bumper together. That's what I can do with the uberx budget


LOL nice to know I'm not the only one rigging their car for the time being. I don't think zip ties would work in my case. I'll see if I can take a picture of the damage and post later.


----------



## JJcriggins (Dec 28, 2014)

LB305 said:


> I drive a 2008 Hyundai Elantra... I can buy the number cover and install it myself ($75-85 on ebay). But with the winter and no driveway I really don't feel like it.


What about the color? is it already painted? 
that will look real ghetto if its unpainted


----------



## LB305 (Nov 12, 2014)

JJcriggins said:


> What about the color? is it already painted?
> that will look real ghetto if its unpainted


The car is silver... even if it's off by a notch no one will really notice. I can always get it painted to match (still cheaper). Plus I drive at night no one notices my car.


----------



## RealGunna (Mar 5, 2015)

bezi_NY said:


> Duct tape


^^this or gorilla tape, I heard there's also a 3m or some other brand with a tape that is actually stickier. Cracked bumper looking at quite to replace bumper


----------



## 49matrix (Feb 3, 2015)

LB305 said:


> Doesn't work... my BFF suggested Gorilla tape so I'm gonna head over to Walmart tonight before I start my overnight.


Can't remember the name of it but it's a tape that, once wrapped in place hardens like steel. You'll find it in Home Depot somewhere near the paint dept. I can vouch for it it will hold that bumper until Spring enables you to fix it permanently.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

bezi_NY said:


> Duct tape


Gorilla tape n canned spray paint...Uber ON!


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

LB305 said:


> The car is silver... even if it's off by a notch no one will really notice. I can always get it painted to match (still cheaper). Plus I drive at night *no one notices my car*.


or the driver


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

bilyvh said:


> I hope you're not even considering going the insurance way, it's cheaper to just fix it for cash. I don't know about NJ but if you go into Queens LIC area yhere are tons of shops that cater to TLC drivers, just negotiate I got rear-ended pretty good and headlight went out, paid $400 to fix and next day was on the road.


also around CitiField area there are body shops that will fight for your business


----------



## LB305 (Nov 12, 2014)

So I went to Home Depot and bought Gorilla Tape. Seems to be holding on ok


----------



## 49matrix (Feb 3, 2015)

scrurbscrud said:


> Gorilla tape n canned spray paint...Uber ON!


Thx. That's the stuff works like a charm!


----------



## LB305 (Nov 12, 2014)

I wish I could post photos but can't from my phone apparently they're too large 

I'll try tomorrow from my comp.


----------



## LB305 (Nov 12, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> or the driver


People notice me trust me.


----------



## Larry-AMS (Feb 24, 2015)

Mr. Bond Tape is super strong and hardens to keep a great hold. Weathers well, not harmed by UV quickly. Can be applied to backside to hide the patch...


----------



## stuber (Jun 30, 2014)

M


JJcriggins said:


> What about the color? is it already painted?
> that will look real ghetto if its unpainted


More trailer park than ghetto. Besides that Gorilla tape look is kinda chic..DO NOT UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES INVOLVE YOUR INSURANCE COMPANY.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

stuber said:


> M
> 
> More trailer park than ghetto. Besides that Gorilla tape look is kinda chic..DO NOT UNDER ANY CIRCUMSTANCES INVOLVE YOUR INSURANCE COMPANY.


I think Sacto has that new combo insurance so she really should have reported it to them as well, if for no other reason, to get her own insurance company to go to bat for their insured in a driver not at fault accident.


----------

